# My first FOTD featuring GotS lipstick



## VelvetLips (May 16, 2014)

This is my first ever FOTD. I just threw this together  I don't usually wear eyeshadow except for neutrals so this wouldn't be something I'd wear out but I feel green really compliments Goddess of the Sea well.





  Not many brand products used because I just have a couple of cheap eyeshadow pallettes, so not putting any shadow names here.


  MAC Goddess of the Sea lipstick

  Benefit They're real Mascara
  Essence gel liner in purple
  Mememe dew pot in Tangled Yvy
  Catrice eyebrow filler

  P2 perfect finish powder make up in 010 nude
  e.l.f baked blush in passion pink


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2014)

You look amazing! GOtS looks great on you!   Btw you are gorgeous! Love your hair!


----------



## sosandie (May 16, 2014)

Great FOTD!


----------



## mosha010 (May 16, 2014)

You look amazing!!!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, ladies  I was a bit shy about putting it up but you know how to make someone new feel comfortable on here!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 16, 2014)

You look absolutely beautiful and GotS looks amazing on your lips!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

That lip colour looks amazing on you! =)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 15, 2015)

I am so jealous of your lashes girl!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

You should wear it out, it looks pretty!


----------



## Abhy (May 15, 2018)

The lip color looks so fabulous on you. Love it!


----------

